
Does “Free Will” Even Make Sense? - StevePatterson
http://steve-patterson.com/does-free-will-even-make-sense/
======
efoto
Arguing, that illusion of having a free will is "just a useless trick, that
happens to cost a lot of physical resources and serves absolutely no function"
is indeed ridiculous.

Believing in free will apparently has an evolutionary advantage regardless of
origins of such beliefs.

------
PavlovsCat
> and it’s just a useless trick, that happens to cost a lot of physical
> resources

Oh? What would those resources otherwise be used for?

